# At what age can you wean pot belly piglets?



## jimandpj (Feb 8, 2006)

We just had a new litter, and I have somebody who is interested in buying some. What is the earliest age it is safe to wean them?

Thanks,
PJ


----------



## bonnie in indiana (May 10, 2002)

go to http://www.pigpalssanctuary.com/

or any of the other PBP sites. You will find: when to wean, feed and casterate.

Casterate at 6-7 weeks by vet [they are different than pigs]
then keep them another 1-2 weeks to recoup.

I had 3 last fall and all were males and the vet killed one when he casterated them.

The sites give you all the info.


----------



## jimandpj (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks!
PJ


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

bonnie in indiana said:


> go to http://www.pigpalssanctuary.com/
> 
> or any of the other PBP sites. You will find: when to wean, feed and casterate.
> 
> ...



traditional weaning age for normal pigs usta be 8 weeks, have raise "runts" onna bottle from day one..Just butchered e pot bellied bars that someone gave me, they were 5 month old boars. I castrated them when I got them with my pocket knife an the help of a young ex jarhead to hold them. fed em about 10 weeks then butchered . Don't like potbellys myself but their porkchops are so tender that DW can eatem without her false teeth..


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

I usually wean mine by 4 to 5 weeks old. By that time, they're eating well and are fat enough that they really need to be weaned or they can start having problems with inverted eyelids. (Those problems resolve shortly after weaning, once the pigs lose a little weight.) I like to wait until they've been eating on their own for a week before selling them.


----------

